# livingston injury update thread...(Livingston Undergoes Successful Knee Surgery)



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

we all know there are going to be many articles on livy's injury and his progress, and we don't want 1000threads about the same thing... so i made this thread...it will be like the corey maggette trade update thread, but about livy's injury...ya'll get the point...any articles about livy, please post here...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: livingston injury update thread....*

no disturbing pictures needed, you can link the picture and put a warning before the link but please do not post the gruesome picture. For some it isn't a sight they want to see. Thanks


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: livingston injury update thread....*



bootstrenf said:


> no disturbing pictures needed, you can link the picture and put a warning before the link but please do not post the gruesome picture. For some it isn't a sight they want to see. Thanks



okee dokee...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: livingston injury update thread....*

how about using the original thread? which is here http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=343065


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: livingston injury update thread....*



afobisme said:


> how about using the original thread? which is here http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=343065



no, it's okay...the opinions thread is kind of different...this thread will be an injury update thread on his progress...thanks for the suggestion though...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: livingston injury update thread....*

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/livingston_update_070227.html

Just heard on SportsCenter that Livingston tore his ALC, MCL, PCL, lateral miniscus, dislocated his kneecap and his patella.

*Update* Clippers.com just had the update in an article as well.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: livingston injury update thread....*

I just saw the clip for the fist time....

That was horrible.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: livingston injury update thread....*



TucsonClip said:


> http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/livingston_update_070227.html
> 
> Just heard on SportsCenter that Livingston tore his *ALC, MCL, PCL, lateral miniscus, dislocated his kneecap and his patella*.
> 
> *Update* Clippers.com just had the update in an article as well.



is that all??? i bet his dog died too...damn, that's horrible...how much time for rehab???about 5 years???


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: livingston injury update thread....*

I would imagine they shut him down for next season. There is no reason to rush him back, especailly considering how injury prone he is. If he is rushed back he might develop tendinitis in his other knee or something worse. I cant even imagine him putting on a jersey next year until April, if at all.

It all depends on how well the surgery goes. We know he tore those tendons, but we dont know what kind of shape his knee is in until after he has surgery. The good thing is that there was no bleeding, which leads me to believe he didnt destroy his knee. This is pretty bad, but bleeding would not have been a good sign. 

Like I said, I wouldnt even give him a jersey at all next season. He needs time to heal and get to 100%. The earlier he comes back the weaker that knee and his other knee will become.


----------



## runfromthefire (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: livingston injury update thread....*

In an email from the Clippers:

Shaun Livingston Injury Update

Under the supervision of team physician Dr. Tony Daly, Clippers guard Shaun Livingston underwent a Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI) exam on Tuesday morning at Centinela Freeman Regional Medical Center in Inglewood.

The MRI revealed that Livingston suffered tears to the anterior cruciate ligament (ACL), posterior cruciate ligament (PCL), medial collateral ligament (MCL) and lateral meniscus. Livingston also suffered a patella dislocation, in addition to the previously diagnosed tibia/femoral dislocation.

Livingston suffered the injury at the 8:10 mark in the first quarter of the Clippers win over the Charlotte Bobcats on Monday, Feb. 26 at STAPLES Center.

Livingston was transported to Centinela Medical Center immediately following the injury, where he had an MRA (Magnetic resonance arteriogram) that showed no arterial bleeding.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: livingston injury update thread....*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-spw-livingston27feb28,0,5121101.story?track=mostviewed-homepage



> Confirming their worst fears, the Clippers learned today that point Shaun Livingston has suffered potentially career-threatening knee damage and could be sidelined at least a year after he has extensive knee surgery.
> 
> An MRI exam today revealed that Livingston suffered tears of three of the four major ligaments that support the knee. He tore the anterior cruciate, posterior cruciate and medial collateral ligaments. Livingston also tore his lateral meniscus and a dislocation of his patella.
> 
> Livingston will undergo surgery once the swelling in his knee decreases. He is not expected to begin any basketball-related training for at least one year after the surgery.


This sucks big time. For Livingston's sake I hope he is able to play basketball in the NBA on day again.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligame*

If the Pistons weren't my favorite team, I'd say the Clippers should try to pick up Billups in the off-season


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: livingston injury update thread....*

if you are reading this by any chance...i will donate all my knee tendons to you shaun...i don't really need them as much as you...let me know...


by the way, i'm not kidding...i am being dead serious...if anyone has any contacts with the clippers organization, let someone know that someone is willing to donate their knee tendons...thanks...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

God bless him, that is so unfortunate. I wish him the best.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: livingston injury update thread....*



bootstrenf said:


> no disturbing pictures needed, you can link the picture and put a warning before the link but please do not post the gruesome picture. For some it isn't a sight they want to see. Thanks


Nothing turning up yet on Youtube, so that's good. Truly a favorite player of mine, but even if he wasn't The Knicks board sends their condoloces. This is just a horrible situation for a young kid to be in.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

Well there you have it, out for at least one full year.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: livingston injury update thread....*



knicksfan said:


> Nothing turning up yet on Youtube, so that's good. Truly a favorite player of mine, but even if he wasn't The Knicks board sends their condoloces. This is just a horrible situation for a young kid to be in.



thank you...


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligame*

A torn ACL is supposed to be unbelievably painful, this must have been excruciating. Very sad to hear. He should be out for at least next season.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: livingston injury update thread....*



knicksfan said:


> Nothing turning up yet on Youtube, so that's good. Truly a favorite player of mine, but even if he wasn't The Knicks board sends their condoloces. This is just a horrible situation for a young kid to be in.


Unfortunately the footage was up on youtube before the game even finished. Man, this is like a worst case scenario. what a bummer.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

bootstrenf, I know someone with the Clipps... ill let them know of your offer.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

Terrible. Must be still extremely painful. Also this is a big bummer on the rest of his career, even if he does play again. He might not even get a contract in the future (from any team) that equals his rookie contract. Becuase this injury cannot be insured any more. He practically had a 40 million dollar deal locked up. Now, he might not see any more money. So no matter how you look at it, it REALLY sucks to be shawn at this point. 

Hopefully he maybe signs a one year deal, and can prove himself like Amare (even though amare gets paid no matter what). id like to see him beat the odds like amare and come back. I dont want this to end up being another Jason Williams story. 

Talk about changing the whole plan for a team. Now this completely changes this offseason. Dangit, if we only traded livingston before...we would have a superstar, and this injury probably wouldnt have happened to shawn. Im really not enamored THAT much with Acie Law. I think he would be available with one of our picks. Perhaps we should make a run at bibby? Unless we trade maggette for even more draft picks, cut rebrca if we can, and somehow do a couple other tricks, we will have no space to sign a free agent. Anything we do to get a starting PG next year will have to be via trade or draft.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligame*



yamaneko said:


> Talk about changing the whole plan for a team. Now this completely changes this offseason. Dangit, if we only traded livingston before...we would have a superstar, and this injury probably wouldnt have happened to shawn. Im really not enamored THAT much with Acie Law. I think he would be available with one of our picks. Perhaps we should make a run at bibby? Unless we trade maggette for even more draft picks, cut rebrca if we can, and somehow do a couple other tricks, we will have no space to sign a free agent. Anything we do to get a starting PG next year will have to be via trade or draft.


Well, considering the injury happened on a lay-up, it's very possible he would've gotten injured on any team. 

But in any case, the clippers have lost their main trading piece. Now he's just an expiring contract when it comes to trades. At this point i think the team needs to either do whatever it takes to get a star PG (via trade or free agency) or just blow up the team completely, trade Mobley, Cassell, Maggette, maybe even Brand for as many 1st rounders as we can get. If we try to stay at this middle ground of being a fringe playoff/low lottery team, it's gonna get real ugly once Brand hits 30.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...ull.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> The Clippers had not determined who would perform the procedure, whether it would be completed in one step or in stages. Daly planned to consult with colleagues from across the nation before making his recommendation to Livingston.
> 
> "Do we pick one ligament, two ligaments, three ligaments all at once? Or do we stagger it? That's where we are right now," Daly said. "My nature is to be conservative, and I have seen people who have had this done by other people and it hasn't worked out.
> 
> "That's why we're going to get a bunch of opinions. I'll present it to Shaun and his family, his agent if he wants, and we'll pick the right way to go."


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

Still happy that this was the first televised game i think that ive missed all year. Now i dont have to be scarred for life by seeing that.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

i think the biggest hurdle will be the mental aspect of his recovery. to me that's going to be tougher than the actual physical part. he was already somewhat timid, knowing that knee could snap again will screw with his head big time. in all honesty his Clipper days might be over. i feel bad for the kid :sad:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*



Steez said:


> bootstrenf, I know someone with the Clipps... ill let them know of your offer.



thank you...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

pm me for my phone number if/when you need it...


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

My condolences from the Warriors board.

That injury was simply sickening to watch. I hope Livingston goes through a full recovery. Why must it be the knees?!

And bootstrenf, you are one dedicated Clippers fan...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

We really need to luck out this season and get a lottery pick, then advance that pick on lottery night. There are no good PGs in this draft, I dont like Law either. The good thing is that this draft is top heavy with big men. We dont really need a big man but guys like Al Horford, Corey Brewer, Marcus Williams would be a nice coup in the draft. Obviously, I dont think we have a chance at Horford, but Brewer and Williams are possibilities.

Right now looking at the pieces we can put together in a trade, these are our best assets:

#1. Sam Cassell's expiring contract (6.15)
#2. Corey Maggette
#3. Our #1 pick
#4. Minnesota's #1 pick

It is going to be an interesting summer, because of the moves we need to make. If we luck out and land Minnesota's pick and our pick is in the lottery as well, we now have two nice trade pieces. Maggette is gone, as much as we need him now with Livingston out, Sterling can't afford to have Maggette sit on the bench next year and then opt out. We NEED to make some major moves this summer. We really need to move Mobley, because his contract is keeping us from adding a major player in free agency/trade. Out future was Livingston, that future just went down the drain completely, if not for the next two years.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

For those who want to send a message to Shaun about his injury I got this from the clippers today:



> Send a Message to Shaun Livingston
> An MRI revealed that Clippers guard Shaun Livingston suffered tears to the ACL, PCL, MCL and lateral meniscus. Livingston also suffered a patella dislocation, in addition to the previously diagnosed tibia/femoral dislocation. The prognosis on Livingston's return to basketball activity is eight to twelve months.
> 
> Clippers fans who wish to send letters of encouragement and get well messages for Shaun can e-mail them to [email protected] or send them directly to:
> ...


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

Im heartbroken.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

Man this sucks. I never really was a fan of Livingston, but to see a player go down like that always makes me cringe. This is the kind of injury he may never recover from. His career, may have taken a dive after this. ****ty


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

i hope he is able to play ball again

get well soon Livy


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligame*

I sent him an E-Mail and hope that he writes back. This kid is truly a class act, so I expect a quick response (reasonably of course.) I have faith that he will recover and triumph over this tough period of time he is currently facing.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

hmmmm how is this going to affect livingston supposed extension this summer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligame*



NOFX22 said:


> hmmmm how is this going to affect livingston supposed extension this summer.


I don't think he will get one this summer. I don't think the Clippers risk it since it will probably be unclear for a while, past the summer, on how the recovery will be going.





I believe I heard today on TNT that Shaun will have surgery in about 2 weeks but they didn't really mention how they would approach the surgery. I believe the approach is still up in the air.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/getwellsoon.html



> "I just want to thank all my fans and friends for the love and support you have showed me through thick and thin. You all have kept me strong with your loyalty and are greatly appreciated each day.
> 
> "I want all of you to know that I will make a successful return to the court and look forward to playing for the Clippers again."
> --Shaun Livingston #14


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

I am cheering for Shaun to return as soon as he is ready to go.

On another related note; I read that some physicians are going to start testing using silk to help the reconstruction of ACLs. I doubt they do any type of "testing" on Livingston, but it is interesting. Silk is the strongest natural fiber on earth, so now they will use it to help replace/repair ACLs.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligame*



Weasel said:


> I believe I heard today on TNT that Shaun will have surgery in about 2 weeks but they didn't really mention how they would approach the surgery. I believe the approach is still up in the air.


He's likely going to have a combo ligament reconstruction and/or replacement... Then once the ligaments are sufficiently healed, he may have microfracture surgery to recoup the meniscus (cartilage) tear. They could try to rush it, and do the microfracture early, but the meniscus could be malformed or stiffen in a manner that causes pain in flexion/extension (a risk they may take anyway). He could even go without microfracture for the meniscus, but he'd have no cartilage dampening him (which would be quite painful for an athlete).

Eyeballing it, I'd say his PCL is completely ****ed, and his ACL and MCL are pretty ****ed. Since PCL fiber-harvesting is a usual method, and he isn't going to endanger his good leg, hamstring tendon fiber harvesting is the next viable option. Assuming that's insufficient (or not an option), it's going to be somewhat problematic. I don't think they'll want to touch the LCL (but who knows), so that leads to finding a donor for tissue harvesting and then perhaps if necessary, organ donor (cadaver) ligaments.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/livingston_surgery_070308.html



> The Los Angeles Clippers today announced that guard Shaun Livingston will undergo reconstructive surgery on his left knee on Tuesday, March 13th at St. Vincent’s Hospital in Birmingham, Alabama. The surgery will be performed by orthopedic surgeon, Dr. James Andrews of the Alabama Sports Medicine and Orthopaedic Center located in Birmingham.
> 
> Andrews will be assisted by Dr. Bill Clancy of Aspen, Colorado and Clippers team physician Dr. Tony Daly.





> The reconstructive surgery is designed to repair Livingston’s knee in one procedure. Livingston is expected to remain in Birmingham, prior to returning to Los Angeles to begin a rehabilitation program.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligaments)*



Weasel said:


> http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/livingston_surgery_070308.html




great news...i've heard that james andrews is one of the best...one of my friends got his knee repaired and he is doing great right now...he plays football for a living, and his knee never gave out on him...it's been solid for him...great news...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston to have surgery on Mar. 13)*

Dr. James Andrews is the same doctor who fixes most of the pro-wrestlers injuries. Triple H's leg (after a completely torn quad) has held up pretty well for the past 5 years, hopefully Livingston's leg will do the same.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston to have surgery on Mar. 13)*

Yeah Dr. Andrews is _the_ doctor when it comes to repairing injuries. Almost all the time when a player is hurt and needs surgery, Andrews' name always come up. I know that Wade went to Andrews for an opinion on his dislocated shoulder. Dr. Andrews is the best doctor for the job and if he can't get Livingston's knee back into good shape, no one can.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston to have surgery on Mar. 13)*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...824.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> rthopedic surgeon James Andrews will perform the procedure to repair three of the four key ligaments — anterior cruciate, posterior cruciate, and medial collateral — a dislocated knee and torn cartilage Livingston suffered when he landed awkwardly Feb. 26 in a game against the Charlotte Bobcats at Staples Center.





> Because of the severity of Livingston's latest knee injury, which is uncommon in basketball, team physician Tony Daly consulted with colleagues from across the nation before making his recommendation to Livingston. Daly considered recommending multiple surgeries to complete the repairs, but the plan is to finish the work in one session.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligame*



knicksfan said:


> I sent him an E-Mail and hope that he writes back. This kid is truly a class act, so I expect a quick response (reasonably of course.) I have faith that he will recover and triumph over this tough period of time he is currently facing.



I think you may be waiting forever. At this point he is more than likely getting thosuands of emails and letters. I have a feeling responding to all of them or even half is probably not possible.

But you are right about everything else, he is a class act. A rare perosn in the NBA. And I feel that because of the type of person he is, he can over come a horrific injury like this one day and return to the NBA. I dont know if he will ever been Shaun again, but all I do Know is if he is out there trying Ill always be a fan of his.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston tears three of four key knee ligame*



Quasi-Quasar said:


> He's likely going to have a combo ligament reconstruction and/or replacement... Then once the ligaments are sufficiently healed, he may have microfracture surgery to recoup the meniscus (cartilage) tear. They could try to rush it, and do the microfracture early, but the meniscus could be malformed or stiffen in a manner that causes pain in flexion/extension (a risk they may take anyway). He could even go without microfracture for the meniscus, but he'd have no cartilage dampening him (which would be quite painful for an athlete).
> 
> Eyeballing it, I'd say his PCL is completely ****ed, and his ACL and MCL are pretty ****ed. Since PCL fiber-harvesting is a usual method, and he isn't going to endanger his good leg, hamstring tendon fiber harvesting is the next viable option. Assuming that's insufficient (or not an option), it's going to be somewhat problematic. I don't think they'll want to touch the LCL (but who knows), so that leads to finding a donor for tissue harvesting and then perhaps if necessary, organ donor (cadaver) ligaments.


So what would you say his chances are of returning to previous form, and how long would it take?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: livingston injury update thread...(Livingston to have surgery on Mar. 13)*

Well the surgery is tomorrow. I wish him the best.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Clippers G Livingston has three-hour reconstructive surgery*



> Los Angeles Clippers guard Shaun Livingston underwent a successful three-hour surgical procedure Tuesday to reconstruct his ruptured left knee, the team announced.



link


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thats good to hear. It is nice to know that everything went well. Lawler was saying something that the Doctors were very happy that they didn't have to completely replace one of his ligaments, which they thought they needed to do.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Anything came out since the surgery? Gues we wont know anything for very, very long.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bump...anyome have any new updates??? i looked for stuff on google, but couldn't find anything new...


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Nope, haven't read anything new either.

I haven't read anything about his chances of making a 100% return. Just some positive talk about his determination and the Clippers being supporting him 100%.

But what does that mean? Will he receive an extension this summer? Maybe a small one or two year one?

But how difficult will it be for him to ever return to the court? It will be tough and take a lot of work etc... but just physically, how much will he be hindered? This should be worse than what Amare went through shouldn't it?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I believe today Livingston meet back with the Clippers players since his surgery.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

nice to see him with the guys


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

seems like he has been making good progress ,by just seeing him able to walk


----------

